# Interesting Information About  Choosing the Pope



## pdswife (May 19, 2005)

As I understand it, Ratzinger was not the Cardinals' first choice. That was Cardinal Hans Grapje.  Grapje was educated in a Catholic school in The Hague and, as a young man, aspired to become a priest.  But was drafted into the Army during WWII and spent two years co-piloting B17s until his aircraft was shot down in 1943 and he lost his left arm.  Captain Grapje spent the rest of the war as a chaplain, giving spiritual aid to soldiers, both allies and enemy.  After the war, he became a priest, serving as a missionary in Africa, piloting his own plane (in spite of his handicap) to villages across the continent.

In 1997, Father Grapje was serving in Zimbabwe when an explosion in a silver mine caused a cave-in.  Archbishop Grapje went down into the mine to administer last rights to those too severely injured to move.  Another shaft collapsed, and he was buried for three days, suffering multiple injuries, including the loss of his right eye.  The high silver content in the mine's air gave him Purpura, a life-long condition characterized by purplish skin blotches.  

Although Cardinal Grapje devoted his life to the service of God as a scholar, mentor, and holy man, church leaders felt that he should never ascend to the Papacy.

They felt that the Church would never accept a one-eyed, one-armed, flying, purple Papal leader.


----------



## SierraCook (May 20, 2005)

At first I thought you were serious!!


----------



## kadesma (May 20, 2005)

I thought this was for real too...DUH    Thanks for the funny  Ya made my day

kadesma, lol on way to bed


----------



## pdswife (May 20, 2005)

Glad you liked it.  It certainly made me giggle.


----------



## texasgirl (May 21, 2005)

Wow, I was really feeling sorry for the man for not being voted in. LOL


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 21, 2005)

Ohhhh man.   hee hee hee.........


----------



## ronjohn55 (May 23, 2005)

There were two Catholic boys, Timothy Murphy and Antonio Secola, whose

lives paralleled each other in amazing ways. In the same year Timothy was born in Ireland, Antonio was born in Italy.

Faithfully they attended parochial school from kindergarten through their senior year in high school.

They took their vows to enter the priesthood early in college and, upon graduation, became priests. Their careers had come to amaze the world, but it was generally acknowledged that Antonio Secola was just a cut above Timothy Murphy in all respects.

Their rise through the ranks of Bishop, Archbishop and finally Cardinal was swift to say the least, and the Catholic world knew that when the present Pope died, it would be one of these two who would become the next Pope.

In time the Pope did die, and the College of Cardinals went to work. In less time than anyone had expected, white smoke rose from the chimney and the world waited to see whom they had chosen. The world, Catholic, Protestant and secular, was surprised to learn that Timothy Murphy had been elected Pope!

Antonio Secola was beyond surprise. He was devastated, because even with all of Timothy's gifts, Antonio knew he was the better qualified. With gall that shocked the Cardinals, Antonio Secola asked for a private session with them in which he candidly asked, "Why, Timothy?"

After a long silence, an old Cardinal took pity on the bewildered man and rose to reply. "We knew you were the better of the two, but we just could not bear the thought of the leader of the Roman Catholic Church being called Pope Secola."

Bah-dump-bump!  

John


----------



## texasgirl (May 23, 2005)

Oh John,what a sense of humor


----------



## pdswife (May 23, 2005)

HHEHEHEHEHE!  Good one!


----------



## middie (May 23, 2005)

oh that's cute lol


----------

